# CAT-2012 Query regarding filling "TYPE OF UNIVERSITY" mine: SMUDE_BBA , HELP ME Please :)



## kool (Aug 2, 2012)

somebody help me..

I'm doing BBA by *"Sikkim Manipal Distance Education"* which is recognized by* UGC-DEC* & on this site its mentioned by *HRD* also.

Sikkim Manipal University : IAIT

Just now completed my form, and in *TYPE OF UNIVERSITY*, i selected recognized by HRD ministry, >> *state*: SIKKIM >> *university name*: ANY OTHER

In this option there is SIKKIM MEDICAL & TECHNOLOGY is showing, but this is for regular students, and its for science students. So guys tell me, what should i do? plzzzz check the image attached. 

*i.imgur.com/dqutx.jpg


----------

